# Elbow wraps



## GSgator (Dec 28, 2018)

My elbows have taking a beating over the years and lately they have been giving me hell. There’s only a couple tri exercises I can do these days I’m hoping some wraps will help. Anybody have any recommendations on a good brand ?


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2018)

GSgator said:


> My elbows have taking a beating over the years and lately they have been giving me hell. There’s only a couple tri exercises I can do these days I’m hoping some wraps will help. Anybody have any recommendations on a good brand ?



Wraps or sleeves?


----------



## Merlin (Dec 28, 2018)

I use to have the same issues with my wrist. Had to stop training the exercises that hurt for a couple weeks and it helped.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a bad case of Lateral Epicondylitis (AKA Tennis Elbow). Some small tears in it, painful. Doc's recommend rest for many months (ie. not weightlifting).
Not gonna happen.

Anyways, I bought "Tuff Wraps Compression Cuffs" and it really helps to get thru the workouts. Of course it hurts later on again once the wraps are removed. But for me they do wonders.

https://tuffwraps.com/collections/compression-cuffs


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2018)

My right elbow has been a problem for years. I started wearing a sleeve on it about a year ago and I’ve really not had too much issue since. Triceps movements were always painful, to the point that I just couldn’t do certain exercises. Now I can do just about anything pain free. The pair I have is from Mark Bells company.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 28, 2018)

Sleeves/cuffs yes. Wraps no. 
Fogure out which movements make it flare up the worst, and avoid those for a while.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 28, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Sleeves/cuffs yes. Wraps no.
> Fogure out which movements make it flare up the worst, and avoid those for a while.



Or just work through the pain. 

Pain is the feeling of weakness leaving the body!

But actually tho listen to the guys above (and to your body). 
Sleeves are a god-send


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Or just work through the pain.
> 
> Pain is the feeling of weakness leaving the body!
> 
> ...




if you know the injury......yes/Maybe.  

Otherwise do not do lasting damage.  Im 34 & have arthritis, pinched nerve, L2/L4 done for, rotator cuffs, shoulders, etc.  Investigate it first


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> if you know the injury......yes/Maybe.
> 
> Otherwise do not do lasting damage.  Im 34 & have arthritis, pinched nerve, L2/L4 done for, rotator cuffs, shoulders, etc.  Investigate it first



Agreed.

Shooting pains and sudden snaps or pops = probably very bad

Aches and soreness = probably okay as long as it's allowed to rest


----------



## bigdog (Dec 28, 2018)

I use iron rebel sleeves on my old ass achy elbows. They work great!


----------

